

European Teslas to have built-in Rdio  - Mustafabei
http://www.engadget.com/2014/02/07/tesla-rdio-support/

======
Nux
I hope Tesla won't bundle crapware you can't uninstall.

------
jamesbritt
This feels like the crapware that gets bundled on some phones.

~~~
timdorr
Have you used the Tesla music system before? I use Slacker extensively in the
car, and it's entirely skinned to match the car interface. I have no
commercials or ads in my streams and the only branding is a small logo in the
corner of the music display (which I don't have to have on screen to use).
It's not an "app" in the typical sense, just a service that powers the music
player.

I would expect it to operate much the same way with Rdio. You'd buy the ad-
free plan ($9.99/mo vs $3.99/mo for Slacker) and get the same experience.

~~~
jamesbritt
_Have you used the Tesla music system before?_

No. Can you install your preferred streaming music sources, such as
Grooveshark or Pandora or Last.fm?

Can you remove all signs of Slacker if you decide you don't want to be
bothered with it?

~~~
jamesbritt
Rather than downvote, perhaps someone could answer the questions. I'm
genuinely curious how things are set up in a Tesla. I've not used one so I
don't know what options are provided.

Weird that asking how something works pisses people off.

------
benologist
Source: [http://gigaom.com/2014/02/06/rdio-teams-up-with-tesla-for-
it...](http://gigaom.com/2014/02/06/rdio-teams-up-with-tesla-for-its-first-
automotive-integration/)

------
ape4
Wow a CEO talking to users. What good idea.

------
valtih1978
Electric Cars Will Help to Kill the Planet
[https://stephenrees.wordpress.com/2014/02/05/electric-
cars-w...](https://stephenrees.wordpress.com/2014/02/05/electric-cars-wont-
save-the-planet/)

I am very in consent with the outrage that William Rees dares to disseminate
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugv0OY6LyuE#t=450](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugv0OY6LyuE#t=450)

~~~
dylandrop
Will they fix the problem? Certainly not. Are they a step in the right
direction? Almost certainly yes.

The main problem with cars I see is that they're inefficient as opposed to
mass transport (as Rees seems to suggest in the first article). Additionally,
by suggesting that they are the solution, this creates a false sense of
security in people having "done their part" to save the planet. For example,
if I recycle, that's good, but it hardly means I've eliminated my carbon
footprint.

However, where I disagree is that I believe developing these technologies --
engines that can run more efficiently on electricity -- are inherently useful
to us building a more sustainable future. If we're able to build electric
tractors, boats, ambulances, ATVs, etc. built on top of this technology, then
that is no doubt useful.

~~~
valtih1978
I had to come up with the aspect of sustainablity because it is of utmost
importantance in the postoil we have entered whereas it remains outside the
mainstream, as opposed with the topic (the electric car), which are deceptevly
sold as a synonym of sustainablility, whereas it is opposite because of
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jevons_paradox](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jevons_paradox)

There is also one problem with your recycling analogy. Recycling is always a
good thing (after Reduce and Reuse,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waste_hierarchy#How_the_hierar...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waste_hierarchy#How_the_hierarchy_works),
of course), no matter what. But, relaying on automobiles is not. The
automobile is the source of evil - itproduces antisustaibale environment, aka
"urban sprawl" www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPS1y81b1Bw

~~~
dylandrop
You could make the same argument about recycling. Making unnecessary packaging
is a source of evil, in that it uses tons of unnecessary energy and resources.
Recycling makes this system incrementally better. Additionally, recycling in
some cases uses more carbon than it saves (through transportation, processing,
etc.) -- I've heard this figure in relation to NYC's recycling program, in
particular (although I don't have a source offhand).

I see what you mean about the idea of efficiency vs. consumption (Jevon's
Paradox), although this still ignores the idea that certain automobiles will
continue to be used (such as ambulances, construction vehicles, etc. as I
mentioned before), and also ignores resources should be eventually used in as
much of a closed loop as possible (i.e. solar power to charge your Tesla). For
the time being, we don't have the infrastructure to support solely public
transportation, so in the meantime it is reasonable to use electric vehicles.

~~~
valtih1978
> For the time being, we don't have the infrastructure to support solely
> public transportation, so in the meantime it is reasonable to use electric
> vehicles.

You put everything upside down. You do not have the efficient infrastructure
_because of automobiles_ and, by representing automobiles as something
recycled, your perpetuate this wasteful infrastructure.

